

Lots of stock option data - what do i do with it? - genedo

For the last several months, I've been collecting stock option data on roughly 3700 US financial instruments. That's about 200k rows of data per day. The project started on a whim, but is getting more robust and interesting as I optimize the data-collection process. It feels like I'm at a point where I can do something with the data - some basic information/data mining, charts, etc. but I'm not sure which way to go. Any ideas?
======
rorrr
Learn about modern neural nets. Write one to trade them. See if it works.

